# Schools/Areas question



## movintoca (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi All,

Potentially my partner may take his offer of employment in toronto. We are wondering what area is good to live in and has good schools that offer Spanish in some form? Our rental budget would be $1500. I have read that some people live 2 hrs outside of toronto due to costs etc...is this a good idea? Which areas are popular to commute from? Do any of the schools in these areas offer Spanish classes?

Our daughter is 6 and although she speaks English, she is Spanish and reads Spanish/speaks Spanish. Since his contract may not be more than 3 years, I don't want her to lose her Spanish, as we will likely return here. Are there any good bilingual Spanish/English schools in toronto? If not, has anyone faced a similar problem and what did you do to solve it? Spanish-speaking childcare or after-classes are an option, but it would be better if the extra classes were offered by the school, just for ease/travelling issues...as we may both be working and therefore unable to do the 'run'.

Any info really welcome, thanks!

I found these schools from the tcdsb website:
SPANISH
Immaculate Conception, 23 Comay Rd. 416-393-5281
St. Bernard, 12 Duckworth Ave. 416-393-5261
St. Francis de Sales, 333 Firgrove Cres. 416-393-5366
St. Francis Xavier, 53 Gracefield Ave. 416-393-5271
St. Gerard Majella, 35 Heavitree Dr. 416-393-5346
St. Jane Frances, 2745 Jane Street 416-393-5296
St. Jude, 3251 Weston Road 416-393-5279
St. Philip Neri, 20 Beverley Hill Drive 416-393-5254
but was wondering if the schools/areas are ok for the Spanish offering?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I have no idea if schools are offering Spanish to such young students, I only have experience with high school, where a second language is required and Spanish will often be offered.
But I know the School Boards offer Spanish classes during the weekend.
If you keep talking Spanish to her, and maybe do some reading with here, learning English will be a great experience for your daughter! 

What is a good area to live with a $1,500 budget will also depend on where exactly the job is. Getting from one side of Toronto to the other side during rush hour can take >1hour! What part of the city will the job be?
I hope you don't mind living in a condo/apartment building?


----------



## movintoca (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply...we speak English at home as we are Brits abroad, this is the issue. Once she stops speaking and learning Spanish, she will lose it quickly. Even the weekends would be good!

I believe my partner will be working in Yonge st,Toronto, but exactly where, I am not sure, I will find out. This looks like a long street, so I'm not sure what our options are? 

Thanks again for the reply..if you have any advice on areas near to, or by this street and the above schools, please let me know.

Best wishes!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you have a budget for 2 cars? 1 car? No car? 
Have a look at REALTOR.ca -Welcome and look what you can find + where for your budget. That will give you a better idea.

Good schools: you can have a look at the rankings/report cards at Compare academic rankings and ratings of Ontario schools
to get an idea.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

All these schools are in the northwestern part of Toronto where there is a relatively large concentration of Spanish speaking immigrants. I suspect the schools may offer some classes for students to study Spanish but there are other programs offered in the city - often on Saturdays. My daughter took one of these. It was relatively simple Spanish but some of the children were Spanish speakers and probably attended for a reason similar to you intention. 

Yonge Street runs up the centre of Toronto along the major north-south subway line. You may want to consider renting north of Toronto in Thornhill or Richmond Hill. North of Toronto there is a good regional bus service (VIVA) that connects to the subway as well as a commuter bus service called GO Transit. We live in Richmond Hill and my wife takes the Viva bus and the Yonge subway to downtown Toronto daily. It takes her about 75 minutes to get to work each day.


----------

